# Canon RF 24-70mm IS L review by Opticallimits



## Chaitanya (Mar 4, 2020)

__





Canon RF 24-70mm f/2.8 USM L IS - Review / Test Report


Canon RF 24-70mm f/2.8 USM L IS - Review / Test Report




www.opticallimits.com


----------



## Larsskv (Mar 4, 2020)

I have made some comments to the review here:





__





RF 24-70 f2.8L IS


The RF 24-70 f2.8 has been in stores for a while now, but finding serious user experiences about it, comparing its IQ to the EF 24-70 f2.8 L II, is about as hard as finding an ice cream store on the north pole. Yes, some reviews illustrates better sharpness and clarity, but I haven’t been able...




www.canonrumors.com


----------

